
Hacker News Meetups? - lainon
Are there any active HN meetups? Where are they announced? Also: Anyone in germany interested in a meetup? :)
======
anton_tarasenko
I'm collecting HN meetup groups on GitHub:
[https://github.com/antontarasenko/hacker-news-
groups](https://github.com/antontarasenko/hacker-news-groups) (BTW, thanks to
all contributors from HN)

@lainon HN meetups in Germany:

* Berlin [http://www.meetup.com/Berlin-Hacker-News-Meetup/](http://www.meetup.com/Berlin-Hacker-News-Meetup/)

* Munich [https://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-Munich/](https://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-Munich/)

~~~
tsycho
How active is the FB group for San Francisco? I refuse to have a FB account,
so I can't check.

If the group owner is reading, can we have a non-FB meetup group please?

------
pmontra
I'm the organizer of a HN meetup in Milan, Italy. We met once one year ago,
only a few people attended. Then too many other technical meetups to attend to
and one of them to organize. I didn't call for a second one but if anybody
from the Milan area is reading this, send me a message. Maybe we'll meet
again. The link is

[https://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-Milano/](https://www.meetup.com/Hacker-
News-Milano/)

------
mindcrime
There's a Meetup with this theme here in the RTP (NC) area, although we
haven't met in a while. If anybody is interested in getting together though,
we could put something on the calendar for Real Soon Now.

[https://www.meetup.com/RTP-Hackers-Founders/](https://www.meetup.com/RTP-
Hackers-Founders/)

------
ThirdFoundation
I'd love to have something like this in Philly. Our tech community is not as
strong as it should be for a city this size.

~~~
joecot
EDIT: Let's go ahead and have a Philly HN Meetup Discord:
[https://discord.gg/jFeJUsJ](https://discord.gg/jFeJUsJ)

There are plenty of /r/philadelphia reddit meetups, and there's a decent
number of tech people there (the ratio was higher when reddit was young and
mostly tech articles, but the meetups weren't very good). There's also the
Philly Linux User Group, which has meetings in multiple parts of the city:
phillylinux.org

I'd be up for an occasional HN Philly Meetup though! And if HN folks wanted to
invade a reddit meetup I'd be down for it.

~~~
ThirdFoundation
I appreciate the information, thanks! Maybe we'll get enough Philly people
here responding that we can slap something together.

I've been a longtime lurker on the /r/philadelphia sub and have thought many
times about going to one of the meetups. I think I may need to stop by one of
them.

~~~
joecot
There's a meetup at Cooperage in center city every Thursday. If you decide to
go one day, shoot me a reddit message (same username) and I'll try to swing
by.

As far as organizing, there's an /r/philadelphia discord, and we could
probably persuade them to make a channel about HN meetups. Or Discord servers
are easy enough to make yourself.

EDIT: I've just made a HN Philly Discord. Feel free to jump on to talk
meetups. [https://discord.gg/jFeJUsJ](https://discord.gg/jFeJUsJ)

~~~
ThirdFoundation
Will do, thanks. I'm hoping I can find time to pop by Cooperage in the next
month or so. I'll definitely shoot a message over when I do.

I'll check out the Discord server today.

Thanks!

------
dewey
Also look for Indiehackers meetups, there’s a lot of overlap. The one in
Berlin is going pretty well, I’ve attended almost all of them and it’s always
an interesting crowd.

~~~
happyvalley
+1 for that! IH Berlin is a nice meetup with people working on interesting
projects

------
Daviey
London - Currently dead
[https://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/](https://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/)

------
ArtWomb
If anyone knows of any interesting events this weekend March 1-3 in Cambridge,
MA / Boston that would be worth checking out I'm all ears!

------
FiatLuxDave
Anything near Cape Canaveral? I'd be interested.

~~~
souprock
I doubt the whole concept is sustainable. FWIW though, I'm just a bit south of
you, in Indialantic.

Noting your interests: I had a fusion researcher in my family, Ray Dandl.
According to his brother, Ray got the first "stable" plasma going. That was
probably prior to 1985, in San Diego. He had also been a minor (?) participant
in the Manhattan project. Another relative did calibration/testing/burn-in for
gyrotrons that the Japanese used for heating plasma for fusion.

I just do low-level software.

~~~
FiatLuxDave
Thanks for replying!

I didn't recognize the name of Ray Dandl, so I did a little research.
Apparently he was the mind behind the Elmo Bumpy Torus, a device half-way
between mirror designs and a tokamak. I recall reading about it many years
ago. He also seems to have had a hand in early microwave plasma heating (not
sure if that is in conjunction with your other relative).

While looking around, I ran across an interesting book, "Fun in Fusion
Research", by John Sheffield. It contains a bunch of interesting anecdotes,
including ones about Mr. Dandl. I thought I might mention it to you in case
you enjoy it.

~~~
souprock
Well that puts a name to the mysterious device Ray showed me. Thanks. I recall
it being larger, in a cube-shaped 2-story room. According to his sister, Ray
was really held back by his lack of a PhD. He had an IQ of 180.

I wonder why nobody seems to have tried electronically cycling the field
direction (alternating perpendicular fields) faster than the particles can get
out the end of the magnetic mirror.

That other relative, Pat Cahalan, did work for Varian, now called CPI. That
was the supplier of the gyrotrons. He also was held back by limited education.
The gyrotrons are pretty insane, with diamond windows about 2" in diameter
that cost a $million. Megawatts of RF shoot out in one direction, while a
powerful beam of X-rays shoots out in another direction. I've heard of them
reaching 60 MW, and evidently they go over half a THz.

I'm told that it's a bad day when you shatter the gyrotron window, causing air
to be sucked into the hot vacuum tube. It's also a bad day when you are inside
the walk-in power supply and a capacitor blows.

------
allwynpfr
Anything for Mumbai / India?

~~~
amrrs
+1 for Bangalore

~~~
methusala8
+1 for Bangalore

------
nguyenthanhloc
Any in Vietnam? Would happy to meetup and discuss about the future over great
coffee.

------
quickthrower2
Any in Sydney? Any interest?

~~~
quickthrower2
Who upvoted :-) ?

------
companyhen
Anyone in Southeast Asia? I spend time in Thailand primarily.

------
htkibar
Anyone from Netherlands wanna meetup?

------
brett40324
OP, please update this as a Ask HN!

------
kdz
How come there is no New York?

